# alternatives to hill's digestive care i/d



## TheDisreputableDog (Jun 18, 2018)

hey hey, I just had a customer come in looking for an alternative to hill's digestive care I/d (turkey) can. I'm aware that the prescription foods and perhaps hill's in particular are generally overpriced and of low quality, but this can has been helping her dog quite a bit (the dog, an 11 pound Maltese had blood in the stool and constant diarrhea prior to a week of antibiotics, and this canned food). I was wondering if perhaps putting the dog on a good probiotic supplement and the Merrick LID turkey can might do just as well, if not better. I scanned the ingredients on the hill's to see what in particular might be helping, but i'm not as well read as I could be and didn't find anything very special in there. 

Water, Turkey, Pork Liver, Rice, Modified Rice Starch, Whole Grain Corn, Egg Product, Chicken, Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Powdered Cellulose, Potassium Chloride, Caramel color, Dicalcium Phosphate, Flaxseed, L-Lysine, Iodized Salt, Psyllium Seed Husk, L-Threonine, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Thiamine Mononitrate, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), L-Tryptophan, Taurine, minerals (Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate), Beta-Carotene.

the supplement I have in mind is a 6.8 billion colony probiotic from nature's pharmacy


any input is appreciated


----------



## SandyDM (Dec 12, 2020)

TheDisreputableDog said:


> hey hey, I just had a customer come in looking for an alternative to hill's digestive care I/d (turkey) can. I'm aware that the prescription foods and perhaps hill's in particular are generally overpriced and of low quality, but this can has been helping her dog quite a bit (the dog, an 11 pound Maltese had blood in the stool and constant diarrhea prior to a week of antibiotics, and this canned food). I was wondering if perhaps putting the dog on a good probiotic supplement and the Merrick LID turkey can might do just as well, if not better. I scanned the ingredients on the hill's to see what in particular might be helping, but i'm not as well read as I could be and didn't find anything very special in there.
> 
> Water, Turkey, Pork Liver, Rice, Modified Rice Starch, Whole Grain Corn, Egg Product, Chicken, Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Powdered Cellulose, Potassium Chloride, Caramel color, Dicalcium Phosphate, Flaxseed, L-Lysine, Iodized Salt, Psyllium Seed Husk, L-Threonine, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Thiamine Mononitrate, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), L-Tryptophan, Taurine, minerals (Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate), Beta-Carotene.
> 
> ...


did you ever figure this out? I have the same situation right now with my puppy.


----------



## skoules (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi, I'm in the same situation, too. It's helped my dog a lot, but I'm wary of canned food. He's been on it over two years.


----------

